# Koinachwuchs im Gartenteich möglich?



## Ela (24. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, war die letzten Tage damit beschäftigt unseren Goldfischnachwuchs von ca. 40 Jungen abzufischen weil das Wasser so trübe wurde.Es war eine Sch... Arbeit und es ging viel Zeit dabei drauf. Das Goldfischpärchen habe ich auch gleich abgefischt und in gute Hände gegeben. Nun habe ich nur noch 2 Kois, was mir eigentlich auch reicht und bei 3500l auch OK. sein müsste.Ich denke was ist wenn die Kois auch Nachwuchs bekommen, geht das ohne Laichbürsten und so'n gedöns? Die beiden sind jetzt ca. 18-20 cm groß. Vielleicht sind es ja auch 2 Jungs oder 2 Mädels, ich weiß das nicht. Wer klärt mich mal über die Fortpflanzung bei kois auf?


----------



## Heiko H. (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs im Gartenteich möglich?*

Hi Ela,

also Koi können sich auch ohne Laichbürste Fortpflanzen. Das habe ich jetzt gerade aktuell wieder bei mir im Teich gesehen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Berta (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs im Gartenteich möglich?*

Hallo Ela,
es kommt nicht auf die Größe Deiner Kois an sondern auf das Alter!
Glaube nicht das Deine schon geschlechtsreif sind!Laichbürsten und ähnliches kannst Du vergessen!
Und bei zwei Kois ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht besonders groß!!
Die Kois jagen sich kurz vorm Ablaichen wie die Gestörten durchs Wasser!
Wer das mal gesehen hat weiß
wann es so weit ist!


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs im Gartenteich möglich?*

hi



			
				Berta schrieb:
			
		

> Laichbürsten und ähnliches kannst Du vergessen!



warum das denn 

bei mir laichen die fische daran ab  und so kann ich den grössten teil des laichs entsorgen.


----------

